# Please Help with color meter for plasma



## mdelhaj (Aug 16, 2010)

Hi all!
I have a Pionner PDP-LX6090H and also a dlp projector in my home theatre that i would like to calibrate and get them as accurate as possible, i have tried spyder 3 with calman but the result it was realy bad i never liked the spyder 3 it made everything looks too much red. 
please can someone recommand a color meter for me to be used for plasma and eveything alse something in the price range of 150-250 usd. 
i was looking at the ( X-Rite ColorMunki Display ) i can buy it for 200 usd. is thise a good choice? would it work with calman v4 ? 
thank you!


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

Try the new Spyder - SpectraCal C1.


----------



## mdelhaj (Aug 16, 2010)

Is the ( ColorMunki Photo ) spectro. meter a good choice? can it be use for both plasma and Led and projector ? 
are they accurate when they ship from the factory ? thanks.


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

I think if I were in your shoes and wanted to spend a bit more, I'd get an OEM i1Display. But if you want to spend $230 more than sure, get the ColorMunki.


----------



## Joel Barsotti (Nov 26, 2011)

mdelhaj said:


> Is the ( ColorMunki Photo ) spectro. meter a good choice? can it be use for both plasma and Led and projector ?
> are they accurate when they ship from the factory ? thanks.


The spectros are really nice because their accuracy doesn't vary much between display types. But they aren't great at low light situations which can be an issue for projectors.


----------

